# My daughter's HS graduation



## OllieInAZ (May 25, 2011)

My daughter & I at her HS graduation. She lives with her mother in Hawaii. This picture was before she received many of her leis. In another 10 minutes she was barely able to see over the stack of flowers.


----------



## Fernando (May 25, 2011)

Congrats! You must be excited!

I like the goatee


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

Congrats! You must be proud. Oh, and nice shirt.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 25, 2011)

That is so exciting! It sounds like a beautiful ceremony! Congrats!!


----------



## OllieInAZ (May 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am very proud of her.

@onarock, I almost wore a suit but then 'remembered'. The only suit in the place was the superintendent.


----------



## terryo (May 25, 2011)

Congrats! Your daughter is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## onarock (May 25, 2011)

Ha. Good move. There is nothing like graduation in Hawaii.



OllieInAZ said:


> Thanks everyone. I am very proud of her.
> 
> @onarock, I almost wore a suit but then 'remembered'. The only suit in the place was the superintendent.


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2011)

Congrats, it's a long road to get to that point..


----------



## ChiKat (May 25, 2011)

Aw you must be so proud  Your daughter is beautiful!
I want to live in Hawaii


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## coreyc (May 25, 2011)

Congrats to you and your daughter


----------



## Isa (May 26, 2011)

Your Daughter is beautiful, you must be very proud


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 26, 2011)

Wish I graduated in Hawaii! Congrats!


----------

